# Strawberry Wine - Grade "C"



## LAgreeneyes (May 28, 2013)

I bottled my 1st batch of strawberry wine on yesterday. It was "ok" but I think it could have been better. I rate it a C. I would have liked an A but would have settled for a B. I wanted it to be sweeter. It had a sort of bitter taste to it. Not sure what I did wrong but I will try again.

I think when I "juiced" the strawberries is where I went wrong. Do you think that could have been the key to the slightly bitter taste. But then again, I think eating strawberries is bitter already. I'm at a lost.

Any suggestions to make it sweeter and less bitter next time?

Thanks


----------



## Phador (May 28, 2013)

How long did you let it age? maybe it needs to mature a bit more?


----------



## BernardSmith (May 28, 2013)

How much alcohol is in this wine and how acidic is it? Did you sweeten it after all the fermentable sugars had been converted to alcohol? If the ABV is high ( a high alcohol content by volume say, 11 or 12 or 13 percent) and the SG is very low (say .996) and the acidity is high (a low pH) then the wine may taste sharp especially if the strawberries were very low in flavor.


----------



## winointraining (May 28, 2013)

I would check the acid. 
I just made some strawberry at first it tasted like grapefruit ti I got the acid down, now its strawberry, good strawberry.


----------



## Arne (May 29, 2013)

My strawbberry wines have all been a bit bitter. I think it comes from sitting on the seeds too long, but if you juiced them you would not have the seed problem. Starting to make me think it just comes from strawberry. Anyway, put them on the shelf for a year or a bit more. The bitterness seems to disappear. I know it is hard to wait, but it is well worth it. Arne.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (May 29, 2013)

Phador said:


> How long did you let it age? maybe it needs to mature a bit more?



It aged for only 30 days. Do you think I should have let it age longer?

Thanks.


----------



## Turock (May 29, 2013)

Strawberry is a fussy wine to make for a beginner. We worked for several years to get our approach to it more thought out and overcome problems. The result is a VERY flavorful strawberry with the acids under control.

We don't juice the berries but I don't really think that's your problem. Did you adjust your PH on this wine? If you didn't, you really need to. All fruit wine makers need to buy a PH meter because ALL fruit needs acid adjustment. You need to adjust it pre-ferment. We've been toying with the PH on our strawberry and find a PH of 3.4 is still too acidic. Need to get the PH somewhere above that. This year, we're going to fool with it some more and get it up to around 3.5 Then you get better balance of the remaining acids with the sugar you're using. Our SG for backsweetening this one is around 1.040 to 1.050 Really depends on your tastes and balancing of acid vs sweetness.

The fruit you use is all important---we always taste the berries to find the ones with high flavor, all red color so the wine turns out red instead of orange-colored. We buy at the fruit auctions so you're able to go around and taste the various offerings.

You have to control the seeds if fermenting on the fruit--can't let the seeds age in the secondary because that gives you bitterness. Bag the fruit or strain the juice to be sure the seeds are not in there. And don't use water dilution on this wine. 

So to make a great strawberry, choose very high-flavored fruit---adjust acid pre-ferment---use no water---contain the seeds----age it for at least 9 months--use a nice fruity culture like Montrachet. You'll have a nicely balanced wine that tastes just like the fruit.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (May 29, 2013)

BernardSmith said:


> How much alcohol is in this wine and how acidic is it? Did you sweeten it after all the fermentable sugars had been converted to alcohol? If the ABV is high ( a high alcohol content by volume say, 11 or 12 or 13 percent) and the SG is very low (say .996) and the acidity is high (a low pH) then the wine may taste sharp especially if the strawberries were very low in flavor.



I'm not sure about how much alcohol or acid. I don't have the instruments to use to determine that. I guess I need to get them huh? What supplies do I need to be able to get the information that you are asking about? 

I didn't sweeten it any more after the fermentable sugars. However, silly me, I did and some sugar to my glass when I poured a glass.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (May 29, 2013)

winointraining said:


> I would check the acid.
> I just made some strawberry at first it tasted like grapefruit ti I got the acid down, now its strawberry, good strawberry.



How do I get the acid down? What did you have to do to make it taste better?

Thanks


----------



## LAgreeneyes (May 29, 2013)

Arne said:


> My strawbberry wines have all been a bit bitter. I think it comes from sitting on the seeds too long, but if you juiced them you would not have the seed problem. Starting to make me think it just comes from strawberry. Anyway, put them on the shelf for a year or a bit more. The bitterness seems to disappear. I know it is hard to wait, but it is well worth it. Arne.



That is a great idea. I will do as you say. It made 3 1/2 gallons, so I can sacrifice a few bottles for a year. I'm curious to see what it will taste like in a year as well.

I will start another batch of grape wine (red) so I can have other wine. Looking for other fruit that are on sale at this time. I REALLY want to try peach.

You know what else I did and I think I messed up. DUMB DUMB ME, after juicing, I put the pulp BACK in with the juice from the juicer. I don't know why I did that. I could have kicked myself.  Do you think that could have made it bitter with the pulp? But I did strain it thoroughly. I will try another batch of strawberry but I won't put the pulp back in. Although I only let the pulp set for 2 days, that still could have something to do with the bitter taste. 

I had a glass last night and it did taste a little better. So maybe setting up for a while will change the taste. I will try that. Thanks.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (May 29, 2013)

Turock said:


> Strawberry is a fussy wine to make for a beginner. We worked for several years to get our approach to it more thought out and overcome problems. The result is a VERY flavorful strawberry with the acids under control.
> 
> We don't juice the berries but I don't really think that's your problem. Did you adjust your PH on this wine? If you didn't, you really need to. All fruit wine makers need to buy a PH meter because ALL fruit needs acid adjustment. You need to adjust it pre-ferment. We've been toying with the PH on our strawberry and find a PH of 3.4 is still too acidic. Need to get the PH somewhere above that. This year, we're going to fool with it some more and get it up to around 3.5 Then you get better balance of the remaining acids with the sugar you're using. Our SG for backsweetening this one is around 1.040 to 1.050 Really depends on your tastes and balancing of acid vs sweetness.
> 
> ...



I kinda figured I was dealing with a fruit that was way above my pay grade. LOL.

I will get a PH meter and do what you say. How will I know what the proper PH should be? Is there a chart somewhere? I'm really excited about all of this information and knowledge that you all are sharing with me. This is so exciting!!! I want to do everything right, so I will follow everyone's suggestions.

When you say not to use water, I'm confused? Where will the "liquid" of the wine come from if no water is used?


----------



## Turock (May 29, 2013)

Don't think that just because you're brand new at this, that you can't have success---a new winemaker that I know has given me some of her wines that are FAR better than some people's wines who have been making wine for 20 years!!! You need to understand what you're doing at the primary so you wines turn out balanced. You need to understand the PROCESS of making wine--once that clicks in your head, you'll be on your way to making all sorts of wines.

You said you juiced these berries--so THAT is your liquid for testing and fermenting. No need for water--all you do with water is dilute flavor. There are only a few fruit wines that turn out better with a standard recipe that uses water--but strawberry is not one of them. If you are using the whole fruit, which is what we do, then you mash them up a bit to release some juice--we run ours thru our grape crusher. We bag the fruit, get it in the vat and add some meta for protection and add our dose of pectic enzyme which breaks down the fruit. The you cover the vat, and let it stand for 24 hours. Next day, the pectic enzyme has broken down some of the fruit, releasing some more juice and then you have plenty of liquid for your PH test and testing your SG with a hydrometer or refractometer in order to set your brix.

There is no chart for PH. Typically, on most fruit wines we shoot for a PH of 3.3 to 3.4 As I said in the other post, you need to get the PH somewhere above 3.4 Tasting the juice as you do the PH test helps you get it to where you think it tastes the best. PH adjusting is numbers, but it's also an art---experience is the best teacher. Don't be afraid of having wines that don't turn out quite right because that's how we learn to work with certain fruits to get them where we want. 

All adjustment is at the primary--not trying to fix them afterward which is difficult--sometimes impossible. You design the wine AT the primary. All adjustments here integrate into the wine smoothly and make balanced wines.

When you buy a PH meter, don't forget to get the standards with it. You need a 4.0 and a 7.0 standard in order to calibrate the meter. By using a PH meter, and understanding that you need to adjust all your musts before ferementing, you're on your way to making good wines from the start. Don't forget to order some calcium carbonate. This what you use to raise PH. To lower PH on fruit wines, you use acid blend--to raise the PH you use calcium carbonate instead of water.


----------



## jswordy (May 29, 2013)

*I'm with Arne, too. *It improves markedly at 1 year and I have been told it improves again in the second year. Dunno, never kept it around two years, but the last batch I made was large, so it looks likely now.

I doubt using the pulp is the problem. I have used berries in batches, no worries. 

When you juice the berries, that is your liquid for the wine. You must buy adequate berries to get the liquid, usually 10+ pounds per gallon. Strawberry flavor and nose is ephemeral, so a very high percentage of juice or an all-juice recipe makes the best strawberry wine.

Also, the flavor of your wine will be dependent on how ripe your strawberries are. Strawberries do NOT ripen anymore after they are picked. They must be on the vine to ripen. So select only berries that are red all the way through or have very little white left inside.

I have made it by freezing and double-pressing out the berries first, then fermenting. This is my preferred method. I have also made it by freezing and bagging the berries in a must, then gently pressing them out into secondary. That method works best when you are shy the required berries for a 100% juice must and you have to add some water. But I like to juice them first if possible.


----------



## Phador (May 29, 2013)

30 days doesn't seem to be nearly long enough. Most people on here would agree I think. I would think strawberry wine would need around a year. Some of the pros will chime in and can explain in better detail than I.


----------



## Turock (May 29, 2013)

Did I miss that????? 30 days??? You've got to age it at least 9 months!!


----------



## Arne (May 30, 2013)

When you open a bottle after a year or so, let us know how it comes out. If you can't come up with this old thread by then, just start a new one. Arne.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (May 30, 2013)

jswordy said:


> *I'm with Arne, too. *It improves markedly at 1 year and I have been told it improves again in the second year. Dunno, never kept it around two years, but the last batch I made was large, so it looks likely now.
> 
> I doubt using the pulp is the problem. I have used berries in batches, no worries.
> 
> ...



I used 1 flat of strawberries but not sure if that was enough. I can always use more strawberries the next time. So, now I see why someone said NOT to use water. The 10lbs of strawberries will surely be enough.

How much wine (gallons?) can 10lbs of strawberries make?

I will definitely try freezing the strawberries next time.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (May 30, 2013)

Turock said:


> Did I miss that????? 30 days??? You've got to age it at least 9 months!!



Yes. I'm a newbie, so the person that gave me the recipe told me to let it set for 30 days. I will let it ferment for at least 9 months. 

I"m so glad that I found this forum, so people can tell me the RIGHT thing to do. I have been listening to "back yard door wine makers". LOL

Thanks


----------



## LAgreeneyes (May 30, 2013)

Arne said:


> When you open a bottle after a year or so, let us know how it comes out. If you can't come up with this old thread by then, just start a new one. Arne.



I will. I put it on my calendar as a reminder to update you all. LOL


----------



## novalou (May 30, 2013)

LAgreeneyes said:


> Yes. I'm a newbie, so the person that gave me the recipe told me to let it set for 30 days. I will let it ferment for at least 9 months.
> 
> I"m so glad that I found this forum, so people can tell me the RIGHT thing to do. I have been listening to "back yard door wine makers". LOL
> 
> Thanks



Fermentation is usually finished in a month. Once you get a collection of dead yeast on the bottom of your carboy, transfer off the sediment. Let it bulk age as it finishes up clearing for 6-9 months. Rack as needed, don't forget to add sulfite every other racking.


----------



## jswordy (May 30, 2013)

LAgreeneyes said:


> How much wine (gallons?) can 10lbs of strawberries make?



Juice yield depends on the berries and how ripe they are, but 10 pounds of nice ripe berries ought to get you around a gallon of juice after being frozen and then double-pressed (press once, fluff up berries and press again). It varies.


----------



## Stressbaby (May 30, 2013)

Sorry to threadjack, but Turock, do you really backsweeten to 1.040-1.050?

I'm not sure I could drink that.


----------



## Deezil (May 31, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> Sorry to threadjack, but Turock, do you really backsweeten to 1.040-1.050?
> 
> I'm not sure I could drink that.



With a high acidity, you wouldn't even realize it had that much sugar in it.. It's weird/funny/intriguing how the balance between acidity and sweetness works.

Blackberry, if not acidity-adjusted, is another wine that could end up this sweet without anyone really realizing it


----------



## Turock (May 31, 2013)

Stressbaby said:


> Sorry to threadjack, but Turock, do you really backsweeten to 1.040-1.050?
> 
> I'm not sure I could drink that.


 
Well, last year when we bottled strawberry, we tried to lower the sugar. Our PH on that wine is 3.4 and it did not taste good with less sugar. Sweetening is all about balancing sweetness against the existing acids. If you get the PH somewhat higher, then you probably would need less sugar in order to get the correct perception of sweetness.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (May 31, 2013)

novalou said:


> Fermentation is usually finished in a month. Once you get a collection of dead yeast on the bottom of your carboy, transfer off the sediment. Let it bulk age as it finishes up clearing for 6-9 months. Rack as needed, don't forget to add sulfite every other racking.



Great tip!! I was wondering about that. Thanks for letting me know.


----------



## jswordy (May 31, 2013)

Turock said:


> Well, last year when we bottled strawberry, we tried to lower the sugar. Our PH on that wine is 3.4 and it did not taste good with less sugar. Sweetening is all about balancing sweetness against the existing acids. If you get the PH somewhat higher, then you probably would need less sugar in order to get the correct perception of sweetness.



I make my strawberry on the semi-sweet side.

There's an inverse relationship between sweetness and aging, too. Generally, the less sweet it is, the longer it will need to age. This is especially so in wines not overpowering in flavor. I like to call strawberry an ephemeral flavor.


----------



## Turock (Jun 1, 2013)

Our strawberry wine has very intense flavor. You want to get the sweetness to the level of strawberry shortcake, otherwise the flavor just seems "off." Tastes more like an unripe berry would. 

If your strawberry wine is more on the delicate side, less sugar will be better so you don't tamp down the flavor too much.

My winemaking buddy and I don't like delicate flavors in wine. We like BIG, BIG flavors so we always design our wines to have intense flavor--balanced acids--balanced sweetness. If you tasted our strawberry, you would not say it's too sweet.


----------



## refinedmechaninc (Jun 13, 2013)

Just curious, but do most people here make wines for others or to enjoy for themselves?


----------



## bchilders (Jun 13, 2013)

refinedmechaninc said:


> Just curious, but do most people here make wines for others or to enjoy for themselves?



I make wine for my own pleasure and to share. I enjoy when others like what I have made.


----------



## bchilders (Jun 13, 2013)

I started my first batch of strawberry this week as well. Started with 12lbs of berries and could kick myself for not getting them earlier at their peek of ripeness. Adjusted SG to 1.110 and TA to 8.5 with the intent of back adding sugar after fermentation depending on what the final SG is. I used a low alcohol yeast but given the starting SG I expect it to ferment dry which is fine. I stemmed and roughly crushed the berries/let them sit for 24hrs with pectic enzymes then adjusted SG and TA. I bloomed the yeast with orange juice. I ended up with about 2gl of must. I plan to press after fermentation. Wish me luck...


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jun 13, 2013)

I have not been making wine long but I have been sharing with everyone who wants to try it. I use them as my taste testers.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jun 13, 2013)

I wanted to give you all an update on my strawberry wine. It has been 17 days since I bottled it and the taste has drastically changed. I have upgraded my wine from a C to a B+. I am impressed with my own wine. The bitter taste is completely gone. And it has a stronger KICK to it. I had 1/2 glass of wine and the room started spinning. So, I poured another 1/2 glass and layed in bed and watched TV. LOL. Needless to say that I slept like a baby last night.

The only thing that my strawberry wine is lacking is that VERY sweet taste that I like. I think the lack of sweetness (for my standards but others love it) makes it a B+. 

Will put away a bottle and open it in a year and see what that taste like.


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 13, 2013)

You should make a batch of dragon blood. goes with every thing cajun.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jun 14, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> You should make a batch of dragon blood. goes with every thing cajun.



What is dragon blood?


----------



## jamesngalveston (Jun 14, 2013)

are you kidding me.....here is the thread on it.
http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f68/dragon-blood-15-days-31996/

you can cut in half, for a small 3 gallon batch..but you will just be making another pretty quick.
you can play around with ingredients. but its good no matter what u use.


----------



## GreginND (Jun 14, 2013)

If you like it sweeter you can always add some simple syrup to the bottle or your glass when you open a bottle.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 2, 2013)

GreginND said:


> If you like it sweeter you can always add some simple syrup to the bottle or your glass when you open a bottle.



I will have to remember this tip.


----------



## LAgreeneyes (Jul 2, 2013)

jamesngalveston said:


> are you kidding me.....here is the thread on it.
> http://www.winemakingtalk.com/forum/f68/dragon-blood-15-days-31996/
> 
> you can cut in half, for a small 3 gallon batch..but you will just be making another pretty quick.
> you can play around with ingredients. but its good no matter what u use.



Thanks. I will try that.


----------



## gordini (Jul 3, 2013)

Strawberry is a problematic fruit to make wine from. Citric acid dominates, colour retention is dreadful and you have to make a sweeter style to make the wine approachable. It eats free sulphur dioxide. Having said that, it does make a good blending fruit wine. Briefly, here is how I do it. Buy strawberries that are more than 10 brix. I make sure that the pH is around 3.55. I crush the strawberries, add mashing/pectolytic enzymes and enough meta to just make the must go pinky cream ( sorry, about 70ppm). I then wait 24 hrs. Then I get a neutral yeast and get it fermenting,and add it to the must. Once the cap comes up, I put the fermenting juice into secondary and adjust the sugar to your requirements. Ferment dry ( with some nutrient ). Immediately the ferment has finished, rack it with another 70ppm free S02. Over the next week, the free S02 level will drop significantly, so add another 30ppm S02. Finish as required with sorbate etc. If you want to be brave, skip the commercial yeast and try wild yeasts. It will take 5 days, but it will begin to ferment. This method does not need to take the green calyxes off.


----------



## bchilders (Jul 19, 2013)

bchilders said:


> I started my first batch of strawberry this week as well. Started with 12lbs of berries and could kick myself for not getting them earlier at their peek of ripeness. Adjusted SG to 1.110 and TA to 8.5 with the intent of back adding sugar after fermentation depending on what the final SG is. I used a low alcohol yeast but given the starting SG I expect it to ferment dry which is fine. I stemmed and roughly crushed the berries/let them sit for 24hrs with pectic enzymes then adjusted SG and TA. I bloomed the yeast with orange juice. I ended up with about 2gl of must. I plan to press after fermentation. Wish me luck...



It is turning out really well. It has been clarifying for about two weeks now. I kind of like it dry but my son and his wife like sweeter wines so last night I racked off about 1L and back added some Pinot Gris simple syrup mixture I made with the wine instead of water. I have always used a simple syrup in the past but did not want to dilute this time with water. I decided to refrigerate and not add any sorbet as a this is a trial. We will be tasting it over the weekend.


----------



## gordini (Jul 19, 2013)

Great news. Make sure you keep the free sulphur up to it or it will oxidize very quickly. I've got strawberry "port" in barrel over 10 years old. Still sells.


----------



## bchilders (Jul 20, 2013)

gordini said:


> Great news. Make sure you keep the free sulphur up to it or it will oxidize very quickly. I've got strawberry "port" in barrel over 10 years old. Still sells.



Thanks for the heads up. 10 yr old port, sounds really nice.


----------

